
This Is What Happens When a Secret Military Jet Crashes in Your Back Yard - kawera
https://warisboring.com/this-is-what-happens-when-a-secret-military-jet-crashes-in-your-back-yard-a4bc1abc285d#.7bu6wpmu5
======
justbees
I loved this quote from a guy who had debris from the crash actually fly
through his house.

“Did you go over to the accident site or just physically — ” the investigator
started to ask. “I physically got the Hell out of there, cause I didn’t know
what he was carrying,” Dellacorino said, cutting off the official and
referring to possible weapons on the F-117.

